# General > Photography >  All at sea

## shazzap

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/d...rent=movie.mp4

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/d...aveondeck1.mp4

----------


## Phill

Where wuz this?

----------


## shazzap

I think, it was 100s of miles off Scotlands coast, up North. Maybe around the Judy Oil Field. Will ask OH when i see him.

----------

